# internals!?



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

Is there anyone who makes aftermarket built internals for the 2.5l 5cyl engine? Cams? Pistons? Rods? Etc...
[/LIST]
nternals


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

I saw some on 20 squared. Do not quote me tho


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just click on it. 
best shop arround!

 piston/rods 

ferrea valvetrain


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

nice. this is awesome!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I believe you can use gallardo pistons and rods as well.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> just click on it.
> best shop arround!
> 
> piston/rods
> ...


at waterfest last year, they had those pistons Going for 540.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

DerekH said:


> I believe you can use gallardo pistons and rods as well.


nope.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DerekH said:


> I believe you can use gallardo pistons and rods as well.


Pistons- yes 90% sure. should be the same bore size. Just don't remember if that was before or after the overbore
Rods- hell no!

Even so it'll be cheaper to buy the je/I.e. combo and have the bore done than to buy stock gallardo internals.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

It is the same bore and stroke. And i can pretty much guarantee that its more money to get the gallardo parts. But its bragging rights lol.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DerekH said:


> It is the same bore and stroke. And i can pretty much guarantee that its more money to get the gallardo parts. But its bragging rights lol.


Yep. Lol the motors do have the same bore and stoke. Bragging rights are worth every penny


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

flyboy425 said:


> Is there anyone who makes aftermarket built internals for the 2.5l 5cyl engine? Cams? Pistons? Rods? Etc...
> [/LIST]
> nternals


We have the following available:


Forged Rods
Aftermarket pistons
CNC ported head
Ferrea Valvetrain
Coated bearings
ARP hardware


What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm considering buying a used motor from a wrecked mk5 to slowly build for boost... Could you possibly give me prices via pm for the listed parts?

I'm interested in the cnc'd head. Am I mistaken though when I say that the 5 cylinder head is one of the best flowing heads they've made...what's the price and benefit of doing the mill work? As well as the wait time to have that done? Is it ported and polished?

Any and all information would be appreciated


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm considering buying a used motor from a wrecked mk5 to slowly build for boost... Could you possibly give me prices via pm for the listed parts?
> 
> I'm interested in the cnc'd head. Am I mistaken though when I say that the 5 cylinder head is one of the best flowing heads they've made...what's the price and benefit of doing the mill work? As well as the wait time to have that done? Is it ported and polished?
> 
> Any and all information would be appreciated


 The 4V/cyl heads developed by Volkswagen found in the 2.0 FSI / TSI motors , 2.5 20V rabbit motors , 4.2 V8 RS4 motors , etc have the HIGHEST flowing heads that VAG has developed to date. With the right camshafts and valvetrain combination these heads should do wonders in the performance department. 

If you wish send over an email and I will reply to it with pricing. We have not finalised pricing on the 2.5 performance packages but they will be very favorable for those of you looking for improvements.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

www.ngpracing.com 

they have both rod and piston sets


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry for sounding :screwy: but would you need anything else besides an engine builder to drop these pistons and rods in or do you need to mill the block because it says its a .05mm overbore? Never played with internals but I'm sure an 11:1 compression ratio would help this basically very low compression (8.5:1 I think) N/A motor run with alot more power. Thanks in advance


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

elf911 said:


> Sorry for sounding :screwy: but would you need anything else besides an engine builder to drop these pistons and rods in or do you need to mill the block because it says its a .05mm overbore? Never played with internals but I'm sure an 11:1 compression ratio would help this basically very low compression (8.5:1 I think) N/A motor run with alot more power. Thanks in advance


stock compression is 9:5:1. this is why boost is more favored because of the low stock compression(i think)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

elf911 said:


> Sorry for sounding :screwy: but would you need anything else besides an engine builder to drop these pistons and rods in or do you need to mill the block because it says its a .05mm overbore? Never played with internals but I'm sure an 11:1 compression ratio would help this basically very low compression (8.5:1 I think) N/A motor run with alot more power. Thanks in advance


Depends on the state of your block. If your walls are fine then a drop in set of 82.5mm bore pistons is more than adequate.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

elf911 said:


> Sorry for sounding :screwy: but would you need anything else besides an engine builder to drop these pistons and rods in or do you need to mill the block because it says its a .05mm overbore? Never played with internals but I'm sure an 11:1 compression ratio would help this basically very low compression (8.5:1 I think) N/A motor run with alot more power. Thanks in advance


the change in rate wouldnt really give you much power.

it will produce a top of 5hp more. it will also make the car a LOT more susceptible to gas octanes, meaning, detonation could easily occur using 93oct on a hot day.
Which means a more unreliable car, marginal gains, and a lot of money wasted.

BUT. if you were to do 11:1, with a water/meth set up, you could safely run the higher compression under any conditions. still, no much Power gained. just some freaking food sound. But then, if you were to make so better NA oriented cams, then, yes. power would be found.

lol... thats why i'm going turbo.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> Depends on the state of your block. If your walls are fine then a drop in set of 82.5mm bore pistons is more than adequate.


doing the boring tho isnt that big a deal. a place out here in ohio will do it for 180$ i think... let me check on that price.lol ya the place is called central ohio engine rebuilder. i found a couple cheaper places as well.
theyll even take some meat out of the intake ports :laugh:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> doing the boring tho isnt that big a deal. a place out here in ohio will do it for 180$ i think... let me check on that price.lol ya the place is called central ohio engine rebuilder. i found a couple cheaper places as well.
> theyll even take some meat out of the intake ports :laugh:


$180 for BORING? Nah , its about 150/bore.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> $180 for BORING? Nah , its about 150/bore.


150 a cylinder? or 150 for the whole thing? the place i mentioned will do the whole deal for 180* since its only a .5mm bore and its an inline setup. they charge more for v blocks and flat block setups.
* my bad $60 a cylinder soo ~$300
* it was 180 for my old talon to be bored


----------

